# Welche Klickschuhe für All-Mountain???



## Fränki__ (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor der Frage welche Klickschuhe ich mir zulegen soll.
Bin zwar schon seit über 10 Jahren am biken, bisher aber immer nur mit Flatpedalen.
Klickies fand ich an meinem Freerider für unnötig.

Ab Februar werde ich aber zusätzlich mit einem Cube Stereo auf Touren gehen. Da Cube bereits Shimano XT PD-M 520 verbaut sind und ich diese auch nutzen möchte brauche ich natürlich auch einen entsprechenden Schuh - besser zwei ;-)

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen, bin absolut "jungfräulich" in dieser hinsicht 

Haut rein und danke schon mal...


----------



## norman68 (3. Oktober 2008)

Schau das du dir Schuhe kaufst wo du auch gut mal eine lägere Zeit mit Laufen kannst. Denn schiebe Einlagen wird es immer wieder mal auf Touren geben. Ich fahre von Scott die "All-Mountain" und finde diese genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (3. Oktober 2008)

Schuhe die etwas über den Knöchel ragen sind bei "Wander-Passagen" vorteilhafet, da diese denselben vor Felskontakt schützen.
Vibram-Sohlen, bei Bergschuhen Standard, bei Bikeschuhen (mit Klick) mittlerweile auch im Kommen, sind sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Fränki__ (3. Oktober 2008)

@Jogi - kannst Du mir ein bestimmtes Modell/Marke empfehlen?

Nach eigenen Recherchen bin ich jetzt auf den Specialized Tahoe und den Shimano Mt-H41 gekommen.

Die sind eben auch optisch in meiner Richtung, da mir diese Plastik-Race-Särge überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2008)

Der Klassiker ist der MH90 von Shimano. Sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung aus leichtem Wanderschuh und Bikeschuh. Durch die Vibramsohle kann man sehr gut laufen und wenn das Wetter mal nicht mitmacht oder bei Bachdurchquerungen freut man sich über den Goretex-Innenschuh. Die Taho hatte ich vorher. Sind auch sehr gute Tourenschuhe aber halt nicht knöchelhoch und auch nicht annähernd wasserdicht. Damit hab ich mir im Schnee schon sehr kalte Füße geholt, das passiert mit dem Shimano "Stiefel" nicht weil der auch unten bei den Cleats dicht ist.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

als Touren- Schuh kann ich den SH-MT51 Multi-Sport-/ Off-Road-Schuh empfehlen
Ich fahre ihn seit zwei Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Er hat im Tourenschuhen-Test super abgeschnitten

Hier bekommst Du ihn am günstigsten:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4531/sh-mt51-multi-sport-off-road-schuh.html

Hier ist der Test:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=313

Den kannst Du downloaden!
Man kann auch super darin laufen!


----------



## Rokkshox (3. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Klassiker ist der MH90 von Shimano.


Das Modell heißt *Shimano SH-MT90L *- damit sich nicht noch andere User nen Wolf suchen.

Scott´s "All-Mountain" macht einen robusten Eindruck, aber Shimanos SH-MT51 
scheint ein richtiges Schnäppchen zu sein.

@ radon-biker-qlt: Danke für den PDF-Link.  Wie sieht´s beim SH-MT51 
mit Fahrtwind und Spritzwasser aus?
BTW das Scott-Modell "Boulder" scheint auch eine gute Wahl zu sein.


Ciao Rokkshox ...


----------



## Bernhard3 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Die Shimano fallen aber sehr klein aus.
1-2 Größen, größer nehmen.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Fränki__ (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke einstweilen für eure Tips.

Ich sehe schon, der Trend geht zum zweit Schuh - im Winter und bei Schmuddelwetter Shimano - wenn der Sommer kommt Specialized Tahoe.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. Oktober 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Das Modell heißt *Shimano SH-MT90L *- damit sich nicht noch andere User nen Wolf suchen.
> 
> Scott´s "All-Mountain" macht einen robusten Eindruck, aber Shimanos SH-MT51
> scheint ein richtiges Schnäppchen zu sein.
> ...




@ Hallo Rokkshox,

den Fahrtwind spürt man nicht! Selbst Berg ab mit > 60 Km/h.
Ich habe den Schuh mit Imprägnierspray eingesprüht. Da bleibt der Fuß länger trocken. Bei richtigem Regen ist er in null komma nix durchnäßt
Im Sommer schwitz der Fuß aber nicht, dass heist er lässt den Schweißdampf gut nach außen ab.

Der Schuh ist halt ein Leder/Textilschuh und der ist halt nicht wasserdicht

@ Bernhard3
Das mit dem zu kleinen ausfallen, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe Schuhgröße 42-43. Je nach dem wie ein Schuh ausfällt.
Den Shimano-Schuh habe ich in Gr. 43 und habe mit den Socken dann noch eine gute Daumenbreite noch Platz.


Fazit für mich:
Ich würde mir den Schuh immer wieder kaufen


----------



## Fränki__ (4. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem Ihr hier auf das Größenproblem so schön eingeht, kauft man einen Bikeschuh eigentlich eine Nr. größer ähnlich eines Laufschuhs?

Oder muß der Schuh gut am Fuß passen, wie ein Ski- bzw Snowboardboot.

Von der Optik gefällt mir zZ. der Shimano aus Radon-Bikers Link am besten.
WÜrde das gute Stück gerne mal live sehen. Gibt es mittlerweile schon ein Nachfolgermodell?

Was mich noch einwenig zweifeln lässt sind die "Außenmaße" des Schuhs.
Bin letzten Winter mit meinen Meindl "leicht" Wanderschuhen gefahren, hat mir aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht getaugt.
Ist das Fahrgefühl vergleichbar?

Steinigt mich nicht bezgl. meiner Fragen - danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2008)

Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich sagen, dass es sich nicht großartig unterschiedlich anfühlt ob man mit Touren-Clickies fährt oder mit normalen Schuhen auf Flats. Zur Größe: Der Schuh sollte schon sauber passen sonst rutscht man drin rum und bekommt die Kraft nicht gescheit aufs Pedal. Bei einem Schuh den du auch im Winter tragen willst solltest du aber drauf achten, dass du auch mit dickeren Socken noch reinkommst sonst gibt es schnell kalte Füße.


----------



## longtom76 (4. Oktober 2008)

Rokkshox schrieb:


> Das Modell heißt *Shimano SH-MT90L *- damit sich nicht noch andere User nen Wolf suchen.
> 
> Scott´s "All-Mountain" macht einen robusten Eindruck, aber Shimanos SH-MT51
> scheint ein richtiges Schnäppchen zu sein.
> ...



Eindeutig: Shimano SH-MT90L

Ohne Einschränkungen zu empfehlen.
Bei diversen Händlern im Internet immer mal wieder im Angebot für ca. 90.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Fränki__ (4. Oktober 2008)

..mmhh, sieht allerdings aus wie ein Hochgebirgsschuh.

Da schiesse ich glaube ich übers Ziel hinaus.


----------



## Jogi (16. Oktober 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Eindeutig: Shimano SH-MT90L
> 
> Ohne Einschränkungen zu empfehlen.
> Bei diversen Händlern im Internet immer mal wieder im Angebot für ca. 90.
> ...



genau, die hab ich gemeint.
Hatte mein Transalp-Partner und ist sehr zufrieden

(sorry for the late reply)


----------



## longtom76 (16. Oktober 2008)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..mmhh, sieht allerdings aus wie ein Hochgebirgsschuh.
> 
> Da schiesse ich glaube ich übers Ziel hinaus.



Empfinde ich nicht so.

Vermitteln guten Halt und sind gerade auch bei herbstlicher Witterung durch Goretex sehr zu empfehlen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann den Trail 120 von Specialized empfehlen. 
Hab ich mir in England für 90 Euro geschossen.
- Carbon Sohle für perfekte Kraftübertragung und sehr schnelles und direktes Auslösen aus den Pedalen. 
- Hat eine weiche griffige Sohle auch für nasse Steine und Wurzeln geeignet (Der Trail 110 hat ne harte Plastiksohle).
- Schutz für Zehen und Knöchel
- Baut sehr schlang, was ich wichtig find, damit man nicht dauernd am Rahmen und Hinterbau schrappt.
- Leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKloeden (16. Oktober 2008)

kann den adidas razor empfehlen

hab diesen schuh heuer im urlaub mit gehabt musste mehrere höhenmeter  schiebend und tragend zurücklegen. Also lässt sich sehr gut drin laufen. 

- clima cool ( belüftet und glecihzeitig trocken)
- knöchel ist durch hartes gummi extra geschützt
- zehen sind auch noch mal extra geschützt
- schuh aus mircofaser sohle aus glasfaser
- sohle = xc lite außensohle

kostet glaub 100  wird seinem preis aber auf jedenfall gerecht

http://www.bike24.net/p17171.html


----------



## Korgano (16. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall die Shimano SH-MT90L.


----------

